# Kefir question



## nw0528 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi,I'm curious what the difference is between Kefir grains and water Kefir grains. I've seen both. Anyone know?Also, what is FOS/Inulin that is in the packaged Kefir (Lifeway)?Thanks,Nicole


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

FOS/Inulin is a "prebiotic".Those are fibers that supposedly feed the probiotic bacteria more than the other bacteria but any gas forming bacteria can make gas from them.If it is in what you make the kefir with it probably will be mostly eaten up by the probiotic bacteria, but whatever is left over could increase gas.It is now the fad to add prebiotics to lots of things because they are rumored to be healthy. However a lot of IBSers find they are bothersome.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tibicos sounds like the difference may be water kefir grains can be used in things other than milk?


----------

